
confirmed: Microsoft Will Join the Private Linux Kernel Mailing List - arnieswap
https://www.tfir.io/2019/07/08/microsoft-linux-private-security-list/
======
ktpsns
"Windows is a Linux distribution"? From my perception, it will merely play the
role of an hypervisor, probably tightly coupled with Xorg and FS mount points,
probably not. But Linux users need to choose a distribution, like Ubuntu, to
run on Windows.

